# Welches Linux soll ich nehmmen?



## modemfan (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte grne mal Linux testen und wollte jetzt von euch wissen welches Linux man nehmen sollte.

Dankeschön


----------



## midnight (6. April 2010)

Naja das solltest du schon selbst entscheiden. Was hast du denn vor? Wenns schnell gehen soll vielleich Ubuntu oder Debian, wenn du mehr wissen willst Arch und wenn dus richtig hart willst dann Gentoo 

so far


----------



## modemfan (6. April 2010)

Ah Danke Dir


----------



## Ezio (6. April 2010)

Du kannst auch gleich die Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 installieren. Läuft bereits sehr stabil.


----------



## modemfan (6. April 2010)

Gut danke euch


----------



## tom5520 (6. April 2010)

joa, ich hab auf meinem netbook auch ubuntu installiert, da funktionieren auch viele Programme drauf 

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## mattinator (6. April 2010)

Hier hast Du mal ein paar übersichtliche Anhaltspunkte:


Vergleich von Linux-Distributionen ? Wikipedia
Liste von Linux-Distributionen ? Wikipedia
Bei Linux kannst Du ja beliebig oft installieren oder auch problemlos mehrere Installationen parallelel installieren.


----------



## Japp3rt (9. April 2010)

ich würde dir ubuntu empfehlen 
Ubuntu Karmic Koala - Download - CHIP Online

am besten du installierst es wie ein programm in windows und dann brauchst du nur noch neu booten und kannst dann auswählen ob du linux oder windows starten willst 

und wenn dir ubuntu nicht gefällt kannst du es ganz einfach ohne viel arbeit in windows wie ein programm deinstallieren 

also perfekt für einsteiger um erstmal linux kennenzulernen


----------



## k.meier (9. April 2010)

@japp3rt: Das funktioniert wirklich so einfach=? Nichts rummurksen mit Boot ini und so?

Einfach installieren unter Windows ? 
Beim deinstallieren läuft das alles sauber , nach dem Reboot?

lg


----------



## Bauer87 (10. April 2010)

@ k.meier: Ja. Allerdings geht das etwas auf Kosten der Performance. Ubuntu legt sich unter Windows eine Datei als virtuelle Festplatte an und installiert sich darauf. Dadurch werden die Festplattenzugriffe etwas langsamer. Zum Ausprobieren aber auf jeden Fall eine Option.

@ Ezio: Einsteigern bitte keine Betas empfehlen. Gestern hatte ich unter Ubuntu 10.04 Beta keinen Mauszeiger. Dann keine Knöpfe zum Maximieren, Minimieren und Schließen. Und schon heute geht wieder alles. Man kann mit den Updates Glück und Pech haben. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ist man aufgeschmissen, wenn dann plötzlich irgendwas manuell gemacht werden muss, das sonst automatisch gehen sollte.


----------



## k.meier (10. April 2010)

@Bauer87: Ich hab 4 gigabyte Speicher, das sollte reichen oder?_Und den rest siehste in meinem Status.

lg


----------



## Japp3rt (10. April 2010)

@k.meier

also du merkst da wirklich keine unterschiede und deine hardware reicht locker 
und wenn du es deinstalliert hast ist wieder alles weg also auch boot eintrag etc.

TOP zum kennenlernen von ubuntu/linux


----------



## k.meier (10. April 2010)

danke für den Tipp ich glaub ich werd das probiern. Hab auf C.. was gefunden zum downloaden, war nur ne iso.image zum auf cd brennen und bootable. Gibts was andres auch?

EDIT: Braucht keine Änderung der Partionen wenn das richtig ist was ich gelesen hab.


----------



## Japp3rt (10. April 2010)

du musst die .iso entweder auf cd brennen und dann installieren von cd in windows oder du benutz Daemon Tools Lite - Download - CHIP Online und mountest damit die .iso also virtuelles laufwerk und dann kannst du ubuntu auch ganz normal installieren


----------



## Bauer87 (11. April 2010)

Ubuntu unter Windows installieren, geht am besten mit Wubi. Da muss man sich dann auch keine Gedanken um irgendwas machen, das macht alles von allein.

Zur Performance: Es geht um die Festplatten-Performance. Die ist natürlich besser, wenn man direkt auf die Platte installiert und nicht nur auf ne virtuelle Partition. Das betrifft aber natürlich nur Ladezeiten — wenn das Zeug erst mal im Ram ist, merkt man nichts mehr.


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2010)

Wozu unter Windows installieren? Eine Beta bzw. ein Pre Release ist nichts fürn Anfänger, Ende des Monats kommt dann das endgültige Release (bei Ubuntu hab ich die Termine gerade nicht im Kopf), das ist dann empfehlenswerter.

Das neue KDE SC 4.4 mit Nepomuk ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. April 2010)

Er will Linux ausprobieren, daher unter Windows. Wer auch immer da die Beta empfohlen hat, ist aber tatsächlich noch nicht lange dabei. Die Lucid-Beta verdient ihren Beta-Status.


----------



## rebel4life (12. April 2010)

Da nehm ich lieber ein Rolling Release wie Arch Linux, aber das ist für den, der es mal schnell ausprobieren etwas zu viel des Guten, denn man hat zwar einige Erfolgserlebnisse, wenn man das System nicht kennt, kann der Weg aber schon recht weit sein.


----------



## muhgeneral (12. April 2010)

Ubuntu unter Win läuft auch mit virtualbox. Aber ich würds eher umgekehrt machen und Win unter Ubuntu für alle Programme laufen lassen die nicht unter Ubuntu laufen (Spiele, Photoshoph,...)
Ubuntu ist nach einigen Versuchen die erste Distri die mir den Wechsel, Win-Linux ganz einfach gemacht hat


----------



## Bauer87 (12. April 2010)

@ rebel4life: Rolling Release? Ich sage nur: „Never run a changing System!“

@ muhgeneral: Es geht nicht darum, dass es unter Windows läuft — das macht Wubi nicht. Es geht darum, dass er es im Zweifelsfall auch wieder löschen kann. (Dieses Feature wurde bei der Einführung etwa so beworben: „Jedes Betriebssystem hat unnötige Funktionen. Ubuntu zum Beispiel lässt sich sehr einfach deinstallieren. Absolut nutzlos, wissen wir.“)


----------



## tz5kir0 (17. April 2010)

hab ich das richtig verstanden:
ubunto kann man einfach in Windows installieren?


----------



## Ezio (17. April 2010)

Ja, das funktioniert mit Wubi.


----------



## tz5kir0 (17. April 2010)

thx, mal sehen werd meine Erfahrung dann posten


----------



## sph3re (29. April 2010)

Mach es doch einfach in einer VM, teste selbst Linux zurzeit auch in na VM.


----------



## Burkuntu (3. Mai 2010)

Habe Freitag Abend bei meinem Ubuntu 9.10 mal den Button "Distributions-Upgrade" angeklickt 
Etwa 4,5 Stunden später (es waren etwa 2700 Packete zu ersetzen !!! ) lief der PC nach einem Reboot komplett problemlos mit dem Lucid Lynx 10.04 weiter 
Das soll mal eine andere Softwareschmiede nachmachen 
... so viel zu Linux


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2010)

Bei mir gingen aber als ich Ubuntu genutzt hab auch ein paar dist-upgrades schief, dann setz ich lieber das System neu auf, man hat ja nur root zu formatieren, home mit den Eigenen Dateien bleibt erhalten. 

Wobei ich das Problem bei Arch nicht mehr hab - rolling Release, immer einer der aktuellsten Kernel.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wobei ich das Problem bei Arch nicht mehr hab - rolling Release, immer einer der aktuellsten Kernel.


Rolling Release, ts. Never run a changing system!


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2010)

Solang man dann die Probleme, die durch Treiber, die nicht kompatibel mitm neuen Kernel sind beheben kann, lernt man einiges dabei und aufgrund des schlanken Aufbaus ist das System extrem schnell.

Nicht umsonst nutzen es viele die ich kenne und einer davon studiert Infomatik.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne auch genu Informatik-Studenten, die Ubuntu, Debian, Suse, FreeBSD, etc. nutzen. Das sagt nichts aus. Es soll sogar Informatik-Studenten geben, die Windows nutzen (auch wenn ich das für merkwürdig halte ).


----------



## Meph (21. Mai 2010)

Moinmoin,
Ich schnapp einfach mal den Thread hier auf:

Ich bräucht ne Distribution, die sehr sehr anfängerfreundlich ist, sehr wenig Ressourcen verbraucht und auf der sich XEN installieren lässt.

Xen sagt dazu:


			
				 XEN schrieb:
			
		

> Make sure you have all the following installed, either by
> visiting the project webpage or installing a pre-built package
> provided by your Linux distributor:
> * GCC v3.4 or later
> ...



Falls irgendwas dabei keinen Sinn ergibt, verzeiht einem Linux-Neuling (der bisher nur mal nebenbei eine LiveCD nutzt) 

Mein Blick ist auf Damn Small Linux gefallen, aber ich lass das doch besser absegnen^^
Kann diese Distri mit nem Phenom II X4 955 @ Stock & 8gb RAM umgehen?


Falls es keine kleine anfängerfreundliche Distri gibt, brauch ich wohl ne ordentliche Packung Support, kann dann aber berichten wie nützlich XEN in dem Fall ist 

Vielen Dank,
Meph


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Debian nehmen. Das lässt sich (als Server, also ohne grafische Oberfläche) recht schlank halten und XEN bekommt man darauf auch schnell installiert. Achja und: Es ist relativ einfach und durch die Verbreitung findet man deutlich schneller als bei DSL. (Letzteres ist übrigens eine kleines Desktop-Linux, also nicht unbedingt für Server ausgerichtet.)


----------



## cid-baba (21. Mai 2010)

okay, die pakete die du auflistest sind standardpakete, die sollten in jeder distribution verfügbar sein.

resourcenschonend und anfängerfreundlich ist ein bisschen schwierig - damn small linux ist optimiert als livesystem, das zu installieren ist zwar möglich, aber schließlich kann man ja auch mit dem fahrrad auf der autobahn fahren - geht, aber so gedacht ist es nicht.

hardwareunterstützung ist in allen distris gleich, das hängt nur am kernel (für die 8gb brauchst du natürlich die 64bitvariante  ). was wirklich ressourcen verbraucht sind die diversen dienste die mitgestartet werden - und je einsteigerfreundlicher ein system desto mehr dienste laufen schon. (ist ja klar: was schon läuft muss der neuling nicht installieren und einrichten) allerdings sind die performanceunterschiede auf deiner hardware echt vernachlässigbar  ich weiß nicht genau wozu du es nutzen willst, aber ich empfehle dir für den anfang ubuntu oder debian - wenn du dich ein bisschen reingearbeitet hast kannst du die noch verschlanken indem du andere windowmanager installierst oder nurnoch von konsole arbeitest...


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Mai 2010)

@cid-baba: Ich gebe dir in weiten Teilen Recht, nur würde ich für nen Xen-Server direkt auf die GUI verzichten. Es ist schlichtweg falsch, dass etwas benutzerfreundlicher wird, wenn man eine Maus anschubsen kann. Dann hast du noch einen Fehler bei der Hardwareunterstützung gemacht:


cid-baba schrieb:


> hardwareunterstützung ist in allen distris gleich, das hängt nur am kernel (für die 8gb brauchst du natürlich die 64bitvariante  )


Linux unterstützt auch ohne teure Datacenter-Lizenzen PAE, also bis zu 64GiB Ram auch auf 32Bit-Machinen. Das funktioniert so ähnlich wie mehr als 640kB bei MSDOS. Alelrdings spricht doch einiges für 64Bit-Linux. Unter anderem ist es merklich schneller. Zudem hängt Hardware-Unterstützung nicht nur vom Kernel ab. Für die Grafik ist z.B. das Xorg-Release von entscheidender Bedeutung (OK, für Server egal), und für anderes der Hardware Abstraction Layer oder sogar Anwendungen (wie SANE).

Eines bleibt aber Korrekt: Von der Leistung nehmen sich die Distributionen nicht viel — wenn man überall die gleichen Programme installiert.


----------



## Meph (22. Mai 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Xen soll nich wirklich auf nem Server laufen, sondern als verbessertes Virtual Box - ich will mehrere Systeme gleichzeitig nutzen und da ich mein System eh neu auflegen will, kommt mir XEN ganz gelegen...

Die VMs sollen für surfen, chatten / Banking (zum sichergehen in einer extra VM)  / Internetradio (bzw Aufnahme davon)/
und je nach Performance auch für sehr alte PC-Spiele sein^^
Per Bootmanager wollte ich dann zwischen dem Spiele-OS (Win 7 ) und dem VMM wechseln.


Ich erhoffe mir dadurch bessere Stabilität, weil ich 64-Bit und 32-Bit Software gleichzeitig nutzen kann und mein System wird besser ausgelastet...


----------



## cid-baba (22. Mai 2010)

@ Bauer87

Danke für die Richtigstellung, wieder was gelernt  Nur ne Nachfrage noch dazu: HAL und SANE etc. sind doch dann eher für die Peripheriekomponenten - die Bedenken die Meth hatte (CPU etc.) sind doch so weit unten, das da der Kernel zuständig ist, oder?


----------



## Meph (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Name is Meph 

Und ich hab mal weitergesucht


			
				Vergleich von Linux-Distributionen schrieb:
			
		

> unterstützte Architekturen
> (Primär-Plattform)
> i486


Quelle:
Wiki
-> Damn Small Linux kann mit nem Phenom nich umgehn?


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2010)

Kann es schon, es braucht nur minimal die i486 Unterstützung, ohne die geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Meph (22. Mai 2010)

ah, ok...dann hab ich das falsch verstanden^^
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Mai 2010)

cid-baba schrieb:


> @ Bauer87
> 
> Danke für die Richtigstellung, wieder was gelernt  Nur ne Nachfrage noch dazu: HAL und SANE etc. sind doch dann eher für die Peripheriekomponenten - die Bedenken die Meth hatte (CPU etc.) sind doch so weit unten, das da der Kernel zuständig ist, oder?


Ja, grundsätzlich richtig verstanden. Board, CPU, … (das Wichtige) wird tatsächlich direkt vom Kernel unterstützt. Dinge, die per USB (und andere externe Busse) angeschlossen sind, können aber auch ganz ohne Kernel-Interaktion unterstützt werden.

@Meph: An der i486-Unterstützung siehst du aber auch, dass es nicht unbedingt optimal mit neuen Befehlssätzen umgeht. Der Code kann dann aus Kompatibilitätsgründen zum Beispiel nicht intensiv auf SSE-Erweiterungen zurück greifen. (Und SSE ist mittlerweile fast selber schon alt.) Ich würde definitiv ne Distri nehmen, die ein AMD64-Release hat.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Mai 2010)

DSL ist auch nur fürn USB Stick oder für alte PCs zu empfehlen, es setzt auf den 2.4er Kernel, damit es bei 50MB bleibt.


----------



## Photobetrachter (31. Mai 2010)

Tach 
hab hier eine Seite gefunden die für Linuxeinsteiger hilfreich sein könnte

www.lufdablom.lima-city.de 

da geht es ausschlieslich um Linux und deren verschidenen Systeme.

Gruß 
Photobetrachter


----------



## Burkuntu (31. Mai 2010)

Auf Distrowatch kann man sehr schön etwa 300 !! Linux Distris vergleichen und hat gleichzeitig ein Ranking


----------

